# Top các loại trà sen được yêu thích nhất hiện nay



## senquebac (2/8/21)

Các loại trà sen được yêu thích nhất hiện nay là những loại nào? Bài viết này sẽ đưa tới cho các bạn biết về tất tần tật những loại trà được làm từ cây sen. Trà Sen – cực phẩm Trà Việt Nam thượng hạng làm say đắm bao trái tim người yêu trà. Chính bởi hoa sen được ví như “Quốc Hoa” của dân tộc Việt Nam. Kiên cường bất khuất, luôn tỏa hương thơm sắc đẹp thu hút ánh nhìn dù ở nơi bùn lầy.

*Các loại trà sen được yêu thích, được khách hàng săn đón nhất hiện nay là những loại trà nào?*
Hãy cùng HTX nông nghiệp Sen Quê Bác, tìm hiểu hết những loại trà được làm từ cây sen và công dụng của mỗi loại trà là như thế nào nhé.

*⇒ Trà ướp bông sen*
Phải nói rằng, trà ướp bông sen mang đến hương vị Việt Nam trong từng ngụm trà. Khi ở những giây phút chạm ngõ đầu tiên. Bạn sẽ cảm nhận ngay hương thơm tròn đầy truyền thống hoa sen Việt Nam. Hương vị có chứa những giọt sương mai trong lành. Cảm nhận được sự tinh khiết, thanh tao trong từng giọt trà. Quyện vào khứu giác là một ít chan chát của trà xanh sen tuyết. Có lẽ khó có ai dừng lại ở giây phút này, phải chiếm hữu nó khoan thai bằng vị giác mới thỏa mãn. Nhấp môi đong đầy bởi vị ngọt nơi đầu lưỡi. Pha một ít chan chát nhẹ của trà xanh khiến mọi giác quan như bừng tỉnh. Khó lòng giấu nỗi sự ngưỡng mộ cho một loại trà mang hơi thở của dân tộc.






Trà ướp bông sen
Khi mà chúng tôi miêu tả được hương vị trà đến đây. Chắc hẳn phần nào bạn cũng cảm nhận được vị trà dân tộc này. Rất là tuyệt vời đến như thế nào rồi đúng không ạ. Trong một số khảo sát, trà sen Việt Nam được đánh giá là một trong những loại trà nên thử nếu bạn là người yêu trà đó nhé.

*⇒ Trà tâm sen*
Tâm sen được biết đến là một trong những vị thảo dược. Chữa được nhiều bệnh như: trị an thần, điều trị bệnh tăng huyết áp. Phòng chống rối loạn nhịp tim, giúp thanh nhiệt. Chữa các bệnh di tinh, mộng tinh, nước tiểu vàng…

Chính vì trà tâm sen có rất nhiều công dụng tốt như vậy. Cho nên cách pha trà để giữ được những gì tinh túy, bổ dưỡng nhất. Cũng là một điều mà chúng ta cần học hỏi, pha như thế nào cho đúng? Cũng khó lắm đấy nhé.






Trà tâm sen
*Các bước pha trà để có thể phát huy hết tác dụng của trà tâm sen như sau:*

Rửa sạch tim sen bằng nước ấm, để ráo, sau đó cho vào tách.
Tráng tách pha trà bằng nước sôi (việc này giúp giữ nhiệt tốt và lưu hương lâu hơn).
Rót nước sôi vào tách sao cho ngập phần tim sen, lắc nhẹ ấm rồi đổ nước đi.
Đổ nước sôi đầy tách, tiếp tục rót nước sôi quanh tách trà trong vòng 1 phút.
Đậy nắp tách trong khoảng 5 phút cho trà ngấm.
Như vậy là chúng ta có thể rót trà tim sen ra và thưởng thức. Có thể uống ấm hoặc nguội tùy sở thích của bạn.

*⇒ Trà lá sen*
Trà lá sen là một loại trà được làm từ 100% lá sen tự nhiên. Trà lá sen được làm từ lá sen bánh tẻ tức là lá sen không non hoặc quá già. Trà thường được pha từ lá sen đã sấy khô. Và còn có một cái tên gọi khác đó là Diệp Liên. Từ lâu đã được y học dân gian dùng làm thuốc chữa bệnh. Thành phần tự nhiên rất tốt cho sức khỏe. Có công dụng an thần cho giấc ngủ ngon, hỗ trợ tốt cho người giảm cân. Hạ cholesterol trong máu, điều trị gan nhiễm mỡ và ổn định huyết áp.






Trà lá sen
*Những ai thích hợp sử dụng trà lá sen:*

Dùng rất tốt cho người có mỡ trong máu cao, người muốn giảm cân, giảm béo.
Người mắc bệnh cao huyết áp, người đang điều trị bệnh mạch vành tim hay viêm túi mật.
Dùng cho người cao tuổi cơ thể đã suy yếu, động mạch não đã bị xơ cứng hoặc đã từng liệt nửa người do tai biến mạch máu não.
Người thường xuyên mệt mỏi, chán ăn, mất ngủ hay giấc ngủ không sâu cũng có thể sử dụng trà này để cải thiện giấc ngủ.
Người bị suy giảm chức năng gan, gan nhiễm mỡ và thường xuyên sử dụng chất kích thích có cồn.
*⇒ Trà liên tu*
Liên tu có tên khoa học là Stamen Nelumbinis. Là tua nhị đực của hoa sen bỏ hạt gạo rồi đem phơi khô. Từ lâu, nó đã được sử dụng làm thuốc và làm trà để uống hàng ngày. Có tác dụng chống loét, chống xuất huyết, giảm đau, chống tiêu chảy và tăng cường co bóp tử cung. Các công dụng này được cho là nhờ vào hoạt chất flavonoid có trong Liên tu. Khi hoa sen nở vào mùa hè, nhị hoa được lấy và phơi khô trong bóng râm.






Trà liên tu
Sen Quê Bác không đơn thuần chỉ là thương hiệu Trà Ngon, chất lượng. Mà còn là hành trình của niềm đam mê. Chúng tôi vẫn đang tiếp tục cuộc hành trình của mình. Và chia sẻ đến các bạn yêu Trà ở khắp nơi. HTX nông nghiệp Sen Quê Bác – nơi cung cấp tất cả các loại trà được làm từ sen thượng hạng. Bạn có thể dùng để thưởng thức hay biếu tặng. Trà sen Quê Bác hương vị ngon chất lượng, giá thành tốt nhất thị trường. Đặt hàng hoặc nhắn tin ngay cho chúng tôi để được tư vấn nhanh nhất nhé:

TƯ VẤN: 0949 478 986

*Trên đây là các loại trà sen được yêu thích nhất hiện nay. Quý khách hàng cần mua sản phẩm từ sen. Sen Quê Bác rất hân hạnh được phục vụ quý khách!*


----------

